# Rahul Gandhi Involved In Gang Rape



## Communist

RAHUL GANDHI the scion of oldest political party of Indida, torch bearer of Nehru family INVOLVED IN GANG RAPE of a girl. POLICE, MEDIA AND GOVERNMENT IS SUPPRESSING THE NEWS, THREATENING THE FAMILY. 


On 3rd December 2006, Rahul Gandhi was camping at Amethi along with 7 others including 4 foreigners (two from Britain and other two from Italy, names not known).Around 9 P.M all of them were drinking liquor at a V.I.P. guest house in a high security zone. They had an uninvited guest, a young girl named Sukanya Devi, 24 years of age, a staunch follower of Nehru-Gandhi family and daughter of Congress worker Balram Singh. 

Sukanya was looking for an opportunity to meet Rahul Gandhi since last two years and on that fateful night she able to meet him. Sukanya's family has been supporting the Congress party since the time of Nehru. 

When she met Rahul he spoke to her for a couple of minutes and later he and his friends offered here liquor. Sukanya was amazed seeing all this, she was not feeling comfortable, she refused to have liquor and took permission to leave, but she was forced to stay back and drink. She kept resisting, but they raped her one by one. She cried for help, but her cries fell on deaf ears. Even the security personnel preferred to remain as mute spectators. 

She kept weeping all along and was threatened and asked to keep her mouth shut. She was given Rs.50,000 /-. She straightaway went to the local police station. The police refused to book any complaint and asked her to go home. 

Before she could reach home, Congress workers had gathered at her house and gave a different version of the incident to her father. They accused her of trying to seduce Rahul Gandhi. Her father Balram Singh, without giving her a chance to explain what had happened to her beat her up mercilessly. Balram Singh learnt the facts from others who were witness to the crime, but he preferred to remain quite as he did not want to challenge Rahul Gandhi and the Congress Party. 

Sukanya's mother Sumitra Devi, who learnt about the whole incident immediately went with her daughter to Police HQ in Amethi. The Police officials refused to book any complaint and advised her to remain quite. She went from pillar to post pleading for justice, but no one heard her pleas. 

Sumithra Devi gave a statement in a press conference with a very thin attendance and there she was confronted by Congressmen who physically assaulted both mother & daughter. On 27th December 2006 Sumithra Devi went to New Delhi to meet Sonia Gandhi. Sonia refused to meet her. With no options left she went to Human Rights Commission who just noted down her complaint and asked her to leave. 

The Congressmen have threatened to kill both Sumithra Devi and her daughter Sukanya if she makes the rape issue public. Both the mother and daughter are in despair trying to seek justice. Both mother and daughter were camping in New Delhi for over a fortnight to get an appointment with the President of India. They have not got an appointment either with the President or with the Chief Justice. 

Both mother and daughter are now in hiding. If the Congressmen dont kill her, the Opus Di (secret service of the Vatican) definitely will. It is important that we locate Sumanthra Devi and Sukanya, offer them protection. 


RAHUL GANDHI INVOLVED IN GANG RAPE : AZ IMC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Communist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

Rahul Gandhi Rape Case: Videos Aired 

IntelliBriefs: Rahul Gandhi rape case: VIDEOS aired


----------



## rubyjackass

Never heard about it. Thanks for posting.


> Sumithra Devi gave a statement *in a press conference with a very thin attendance* and there she was confronted by Congressmen who physically assaulted both mother & daughter. On 27th December 2006 Sumithra Devi went to New Delhi to meet Sonia Gandhi. Sonia refused to meet her. With no options left she went to Human Rights Commission who just noted down her complaint and asked her to leave.
> 
> The Congressmen have threatened to kill both Sumithra Devi and her daughter Sukanya if she makes the rape issue public. Both the mother and daughter are in despair trying to seek justice. Both mother and daughter were camping in New Delhi for over a fortnight to get an appointment with the President of India. They have not got an appointment either with the President or with the Chief Justice.
> 
> Both mother and daughter are now in hiding. *If the Congressmen don&#8217;t kill her, the Opus Di (secret service of the Vatican) definitely will*. It is important that we locate Sumanthra Devi and Sukanya, offer them protection.



Reasons for thinking that it is a classic propoganda. This "news" stayed only on blogspots even after 2 yrs.
How would any news channels loose such valuable news? and HRC loose a chance to bash a powerful guy?
See what happened to Varun Gandhi.


----------



## Proud2Indian

Well u remind me of chinese mem who recently got banned.....U just dig up 2 yr old sensation non-sense.....gr8 keep doing this.......

As you might not know.....India is not China...here we have political parties who would have killed for these stuff......and oh yeap media who is allowed to speak...but guess ur propoganda mind has been under govt control....o u wouldn't understand.....



tx


----------



## linkinpark

As usual crap news posted by Communist. Please, post from mainstream news not form blogs


----------



## Communist

Proud2Indian said:


> Well u remind me of *chinese mem* who recently got banned.....U just dig up 2 yr old sensation non-sense.....gr8 keep doing this.......
> 
> As you might not know.....India is not China...here we have political parties who would have killed for these stuff......and oh yeap media who is allowed to speak...but guess ur propoganda mind has been under govt control....o u wouldn't understand.....
> 
> 
> 
> tx




First of all, try to learn english to post replies so that everyone can read your posts. And this is not a chat program, that you can post short cut abbreviations of your english terms. What do you mean by 'chinese mem'? Are you talking about any Chinese madam? I do not know her.


----------



## Proud2Indian

Communist said:


> First of all, try to learn english to post replies so that everyone can read your posts. And this is not a chat program, that you can post short cut abbreviations of your english terms. What do you mean by 'chinese mem'? Are you talking about any Chinese madam? I do not know her.



Point taken reagrding abbreviation.....check posts by member schiense ...

But again you have sidestepped the issue...hmmm What is this chienese diplomacy called...

tx


----------



## India_loves_peace

Communist you are real Indian ...........

Even I or any common Indian dnt think of India and chant India as many times as you do ...........

Even though you hate India its always on your mind and heart .........

I am proud of you .............


----------



## godsavetheworld

linkinpark said:


> As usual crap news posted by Communist. Please, post from mainstream news not form blogs



And that too which was is copyrighted 2003.


----------



## Communist

Proud2Indian said:


> Point taken reagrding abbreviation.....check posts by member schiense ...
> 
> But again you have sidestepped the issue...hmmm What is this chienese diplomacy called...
> 
> tx




Look, neither Rahul Gandhi is my friend, nor is my enemy. I am always in search of truth. And if you have any objection, if you are hurt, then why do not you shout your protests at the sites which have circulated this report, be it false or true? Well, I feel sorry for the relatives of Rahul Gandhi that this thread might have hurt their sentiments. But they must understand, I have not created the blogs or sites or whatever, rather they have been created by some other else. I have just made a reference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud2Indian

Communist said:


> Look, neither Rahul Gandhi is my friend, nor is my enemy. I am always in search of truth. And if you have any objection, if you are hurt, then why do not you shout your protests at the sites which have circulated this report, be it false or true? Well, I feel sorry for the relatives of Rahul Gandhi that this thread might have hurt their sentiments. But they must understand, I have not created the blogs or sites or whatever, rather they have been created by some other else. I have just made a reference.



HURT...whooa...who said hurt....Lies don't hurt...And ballant lies...nobody care...Nobody even has dicussed this report in this thread....truth hurt thats why u r evading to ans my points and sidestepping them......I guess Chinese Diplomacy again at work


tx


----------



## Communist

Proud2Indian said:


> HURT...whooa...who said hurt....Lies don't hurt...And ballant lies...nobody care...Nobody even has dicussed this report in this thread....truth hurt thats why u r evading to ans my points and sidestepping them......I guess Chinese Diplomacy again at work
> 
> 
> tx



How can I judge whether anybody has cared nor not? Sorry, I do not have the Hindu Tantrik skill of mind reading through internet. I do not even know how and when I have been sidestepping and from what. You make me confused. 

Well, the report says the brutal rape victims are afraid of something, and so the report, though old, is still valid as the case has not yet been solved.

Anyway, since the thread is related to Indian issues, if any kind of diplomacy comes, it is Kautilyan diplomacy on your part. I am clean as I have always been.


----------



## Evil Flare

If this Issue was Real , For Sure Indian Media & other Political parties will use This Topic the Most ..


Look like FAKE news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain03

rahul gandhi doesnt seem to have a bright future
first the racist quote and how this
this guy shouldve been hanged by now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud2Indian

Captain03 said:


> rahul gandhi doesnt seem to have a bright future
> first the racist quote and how this
> this guy shouldve been hanged by now


I guess U r mixing him with Varun Ganhi who gave the speech and for the rape charge...well our dear Chinese frnd has take up some 2 yr old blogs and tried his trick..well chinese diplomacy....



tx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

*EC finds Varun Gandhi guilty of provocative speech*

NEW DELHI: The Election Commission on Sunday found the BJP leader and candidate from Pilibhit, Varun Gandhi, guilty of anti-Muslim speeches which 
sparked off widespread criticism. ( Watch ) 

The Election Commission rejected Varun&#8217;s reply, expressing dissatisfaction over it. The commission has also advised the party to not issue him a ticket to fight the Lok Sabha elections. 

While Gandhi in his reply to the EC's notice had claimed that the CD, containing his alleged hate-speech, was doctored, Chief Election Commissioner N Gopalaswami had gone on record stating that the onus was on Gandhi to prove that the tape was doctored. 

In its reply, BJP distanced itself from Gandhi's hate speeches and told EC that his remarks did not represent the views of the party. 

It, however, asked the poll panel to check the genuineness of the CD containing the comments. 

Gandhi was slapped with a notice for making speeches that had communal overtones during his rallies in Pilibhit in Uttar Pradesh.


----------



## Awesome

Hmmm why do such stories come out during election season?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Communist

Proud2Indian said:


> I guess U r mixing him with Varun Ganhi who gave the speech and for the rape charge...well our dear Chinese frnd has take up some 2 yr old blogs and tried his trick..well chinese diplomacy....
> 
> 
> 
> tx



He meant both Gandhis. Well, we know the disciples of Chankya diplomacy never like posts that actually and factually go against some feudal ruling families of Hindustan. If anything goes against the Hindu regime, that is unacceptable to them. It is nothing new. What a shrewd Kautilyan diplomacy! Machiavelli would have become shocked by the cunning Hindu Chankya tricks...


----------



## Khajur

Asim Aquil said:


> Hmmm why do such stories come out during election season?



Its an old dead *story*...

But for trash miners every find give them renewed energy to keep digging for more thash.


----------



## godsavetheworld

Moderators, please close this thread. This is nothing but trash news. No credibility whatsover.


----------



## Communist

godsavetheworld said:


> Moderators, please close this thread. This is nothing but trash news. No credibility whatsover.



So you are going to decide what is trash and what is what. Create a forum first and then decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

A spoiled young politician ee . A comen thing in the world.....


----------



## godsavetheworld

Communist said:


> So you are going to decide what is trash and what is what. Create a forum first and then decide.



I dont need to create my own forum to tell me what is crap and what is not. I find it worthless to even talk about fake news, taken out of a blog dating back to 2003. Had it been true, it all over in India. 

And if discussing "fake news" is what pleases you then you can justify all you want, but you are too low for me to even pay miniscule heed to BS!


----------



## KaranArjun

rahul gandhi is idiot but not rapist


----------



## Communist

godsavetheworld said:


> I dont need to create my own forum to tell me what is crap and what is not. I find it worthless to even talk about fake news, taken out of a blog dating back to 2003. Had it been true, it all over in India.
> 
> And if discussing "fake news" is what pleases you then you can justify all you want, but *you are too low for me* to even pay miniscule heed to BS!



The report says the rape victims are scared of being assassinated and so they do not want to lodge complaint against a feudal ruling family which has enough power. Thus the news has not come to publicity. Yes the news may be old, but old is not essentially something that we should not discuss. And particularly the news report is not from Pakistani website which Indian members always discredit. 

And your remark citing *"you are too low for me"* is enough to insult me. You cannot insult someone in this way. I do not want to make complaint to the mods. But I hope you, however high or highest may be, refrain yourself from such remarks. 

But I wonder in which standard you are higher than me. Did you want to say you are some Brahmin and therefore higher? Mention the Gotra then. Let me see.


----------



## Geromix

*The fact of the matter is even if this were to be true this won't change anything.*

By posting in this forum,where most members are Pakistanis i hardly see any point in this rather futile attempt.

_You claim you strive for truth,why not research this further and then come out with the findings and give it to the Indian media?(Or for that matter any media organization,just email to them!)_


----------



## Manas

*HC notice to Rahul Gandhi on missing girl*


*HC notice to Rahul Gandhi on missing girl - Rediff.com India News*

The Lucknow bench of Allahabad high court on Tuesday issued notice to Congress general secretary Rahul Gandhi on a petition seeking information about the whereabouts of a missing girl and her family.

*The girl and her family are alleged to be "untraceable" ever since they called on Rahul during one of his visit to his parliamentary constituency, Amethi on December 13, 2006.*

Moving a petition on behalf of the family, Kishore Samrite, former Samajwadi Party MLA from Madhya Pradesh [ Images ], has accused the Congress celebrity and his five foreigner friends of indulging in criminal assault on the 24-year-old Sukanya Singh.

Claiming to have learnt this from some news website, the petitioner has stated, "I was moved by the news. So I came all the way from my home in Balaghat, Madhya Pradesh to Amethi where I found the girl's house locked. Local villagers were tight-lipped about the whereabouts of the family."

He has, therefore, sought the intervention of the Allahabad high court "to issue a writ of Habeas Corpus to Rahul Gandhi to produce the missing girl Sukanya, her father Balram Singh and mother Savitri Singh."

While issuing the notice, a single judge bench comprising Justice SN Shukla did not fix any date for hearing the case, the petitioner's advocate Surya Mani Raikwar told rediff.com.


----------



## tallboy123

Lol if this was real news then our media would strip rahul in TV itself...


ANd the opposite(Bjp) would make the most use of this case..

We need to F88K this guy and throw him back to italy.....


----------



## Paan Singh

lollllllllllllllllllllllllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

big news for modi and party


----------



## Manas

*The alleged picture of Sukanya Singh*







[video]http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w25/bharatian/?action=view&current=4.mp4[/video]

[video]http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w25/bharatian/?action=view&current=moreproofofRahulrapevideo6.mp4[/video]

[video]http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w25/bharatian/?action=view&current=2-1.mp4[/video]

[video]http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w25/bharatian/?action=view&current=HeyWatch_-_Rahul_Gandhi_Gang_Rape_o.mp4[/video]


----------



## Manas

Hopefully with the intervention of the honorable UP high court the truth behind this case will come out.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

WTF I GOT BANNED FOR POSTING A 18MONTH old ARTICLE, THIS GUY IS STILL ALIVE LOL

Where is the equality between people of different nationalities?


----------



## Manas

DelhiDareDevil said:


> WTF I GOT BANNED FOR POSTING A 18MONTH old ARTICLE, THIS GUY IS STILL ALIVE LOL
> 
> Where is the equality between people of different nationalities?



Latest update:

*HC notice to Rahul Gandhi on missing girl - Rediff.com India News*


----------



## Spring Onion

DelhiDareDevil said:


> WTF I GOT BANNED FOR POSTING A 18MONTH old ARTICLE, THIS GUY IS STILL ALIVE LOL
> 
> Where is the equality between people of different nationalities?


 
You need an eye check indeed. 

*
He posted the news in 2009  Your Indian member revived the thread now *

so stop this whining about discrimination at the forum


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Manas said:


> Latest update:
> 
> *HC notice to Rahul Gandhi on missing girl - Rediff.com India News*



The fact was the OP, was posting a 4 year old article, to make fun out of India.


----------



## Spring Onion

Manas said:


> Hopefully with the intervention of the honorable UP high court the truth behind this case will come out.


 
You seem anti-Congress


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Jana said:


> You need an eye check indeed.
> 
> *
> He posted the news in 2009  Your Indian member revived the thread now *
> 
> so stop this whining about discrimination at the forum


 
That makes it 2 years old.


----------



## Manas

Jana said:


> You seem anti-Congress


 
No, I'm pro justice .


----------



## Spring Onion

Manas said:


> No, I'm pro justice .


 
and for that you should be speaking against Congress ?


----------



## jayron

It is on Hindustan Times today.

Court notice to Rahul Gandhi - Hindustan Times


----------



## Manas

Jana said:


> and for that you should be speaking against Congress ?



When did say anything against congress??

There was a strong rumor for sometime about this case and now HC is going to look in to it . Its getting mainstream .


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

these are just 9/11 insider job type gossips.


----------



## Spring Onion

Manas said:


> When did say anything against congress??
> 
> There was a strong rumor for sometime about this case and now HC is going to look in to it . Its getting mainstream .


 
thats good if taken properly by the court. is there any solid reasoning or just rumours ?


----------



## madooxno9

GOD BLESS THIS FORUM ...WHERE SENIOR MEMBERS are writing on and on ...and all crap without even any credible source and knowledge .... and at the end of the day these same members will say that new guys are making the standard of this forum to low levels...

no offence .. but mod u should look in this thread ..that how a hoax can be manipulated and used here as flame war.

no offence
thank you


----------



## tallboy123

Well ,we need to prosecute him,if found guilty,
jail him for appropriate term and Kick him to italy...
Congress Sucks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

I believe that he did rape the girl.

He is a white man with billions, out to plunder India...who cares......Indians are ruled n fooled by Italian Mafia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

ashok321 said:


> I believe that he did rape the girl.
> 
> He is a white man with billions, out to plunder India...who cares......Indians are ruled n fooled by Italian Mafia.


 
It was one hindu girl who was captive by Hindu king even more powerful than Rahul gandi.
You know the rest of story!! 

Tyranny never last for ever.


----------



## Manas

Jana said:


> thats good if taken properly by the court.* is there any solid reasoning or just rumours* ?



Her family is missing after they raised voice about incident . Let's see if the court can do something to clear the matter.


----------



## ashok321

*Rahul Gandhi has been now been issued legal notice by UP High court in connection with his atrocities committed against Sukanya Singh.*


*Hindu Unity website which first dared to expose this was served a legal notice by Rahul Gandhi's advocate Joy Basu.*


Following is the original copy of legal notice published in



Rahul Gandhi Notice to HinduUnity : Original Document « Probe allegations of rape against Mr.Rahul Gandhi, Member of Parliament ,Amethi,India

The following is the text IntelliBriefs received from a source who is close to HinduUnity.org , the website which alleged Rahul Gandhi has raped a girl named Ms.Sukanya Devi in Amethi .


Joy Basu
Advocate
Supreme Court of India A-129, Neeti Bagh,
New Delhi-110049
INDIA
Phone : 91-11-26515599, 91-11-26510344
Telefax : 91-11-26858818
E-mail : basu_ joy@airtelbroadband.in


BY E-MAIL/COURIER


To


1. Mr. Rohit Vyasmaan, Date : February 01, 2007
PO BOX 174,
East Norwich,
NY 11732,
USA
Email: 58494@whois.gkg.net
rohit@hinduunity.org
hinduunity@hotmail.com


2. M/s ezboard, Inc.
564 Market Street
Suite 705
San Francisco, CA 94104
USA
(415) 773-0400
Email: vanchau@ezboard.com
rochell@ezboard.com
legal@ezboardcorp.com


Sir,


I write this on behalf of my client, Shri Rahul Gandhi, Member of Parliament, India and from the chambers of Dr. Abhishek Singhvi, Senior Advocate, Supreme Court of India and former Additional Solicitor General of India to serve you this legal notice and submit as under :


1. That this legal notice has been settled by Dr. Abhishek Singhvi, Senior Advocate, Supreme Court of India and former Additional Solicitor General of India.
2. That you and your associates, colleagues, agents and employees have created, posted, circulated, published and otherwise popularised on the internet a perverse, false, motivated, wild, malicious and baseless story about my clients alleged gangrape of a girl on your website Hindu Unity - Soldiers of Hindutva! Awake Hindus!! and on your website Yuku Forums Showcase
bhinduunity.


3. That this publication exceeds and excels even the worst standards of scurrilous, perverted and gutter writing and is obviously the emanation of diseased minds, acting at the behest of maliciously motivated elements who cannot digest my clients popularity and standing in India and globally.


4. That the contents of this publication are so incredible and so outrageous that normally any response would amount to dignifying and recognising the outpourings of unhinged minds and personalities. However, in view of my clients stature as a public figure and to obviate any notions by you that you can get away with such criminal and uncivilised behaviour, we are sending you this legal notice.


5. We wish to categorically, specifically and unequivocally assert that each and every allegation, insinuation, innuendo and accusation in your publication is totally false, untrue and baseless. Non denial of each sentence of your wild publication specifically should not be treated as implied acceptance or admittance of any part of your falsehoods.


6. By this publication, you have irreversibly damaged the high, fair and established reputation and standing of my client in the estimation of reasonable members of society. You have committed the civil wrong of defamation, the crime of defamation, several malicious torts and have illegally published the name and identity of someone called Sukanya, thereby defaming others as well.


7. My client intends to prosecute you and all your associates, abettors and coconspirators for all civil and criminal wrongs and illegalities committed by you. This is not an exhaustive itemisation of all actions which my client intends to take against you and others and my client reserves the right to add to, vary or modify all such grounds and reasons as he deems fit and proper. I put you on notice that my client shall strain every sinew and every resource to punish you with exemplary punishment, both criminal and civil and shall pursue you relentlessly for your misdemeanours and also try to make an example out of you to deter such wild and irresponsible writing and behaviours in the future by anyone else.


8. Without prejudice to the abovementioned, my client may (without any commitment or guarantee) reconsider the options if you publish a comprehensive, unconditional and all encompassing apology (which has to be vetted by us prior to such publication and is entirely subject to our correction as to scope, language and content) and also dismantle and dissolve not only this but all other similar sites controlled or motivated or emanating from you and/or your associates or coconspirators with immediate effect.


9. Take notice that you shall be fully responsible for all the costs and consequences of your acts and omissions if you fail to act as per this notice.


Yours sincerely


Sd/-
(Joy Basu)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metro

hang this son of a xxxx


----------



## Manas

Yesterday though print media published about this piece of news ,...news channel as usual shied away this contentious topic.

*News channel are now paid (news) channel instead of what knew as pay channels on cable tv.*


----------



## Manas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

No News channel especially the 'socially-active', 'we-are-with-you-for-justice' news channels like IBN-LIVE, NDTV even bothered to telecast this. Maybe they are afraid that it is about Rahul Ghandi, their darling and the the self-anointed youth icon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

^^^^^^^^^^Why do you think Mr.Rajdeep Sardesai and Ms.Barkha dutt got national awards????????????:wink:


----------



## Manas

Karthic Sri said:


> No News channel especially the 'socially-active', 'we-are-with-you-for-justice' news channels like IBN-LIVE, NDTV even bothered to telecast this. Maybe they are afraid that it is about Rahul Ghandi, their darling and the the self-anointed youth icon.



But twitter is buzzing with #rahulgate ...long live twitter.


----------



## krash

Nothing is decided yet will have to wait to see if Mr.Gandhi is guilty or not.

But still this is a huge problem with all our countries in the sub-continent. These bloody power wielding politicians, industrialists, landlords, etc do what they want and the people turn their faces the other way. The local law enforcement agencies are their puppets. Even when they are charged they get away with it more often than not. Why are our people so idiotic!?! For heavens sake we need to stop being so weak.

ps: apparently now the news is credible enough. The least our besmirching members can do is apologize to the communist.


----------



## sameer2141985

this is not fake news check out this link Hindi News - ????? ????? ?? ???? ???????? ?? ????? Josh18.in.com

 rahul gadha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hello_10

Communist said:


>


 
*Rahul denies rape charge*
Friday, 06 July 2012 23:54 Pioneer News Service | New Delhi 

Congress general secretary Rahul Gandhi has denied serious charges of rape and kidnapping of an Amethi girl and her family leveled against him by a former Samajwadi Party MLA.

A three-page affidavit filed by the Gandhi scion in the Supreme Court dismissed the allegations against him to be totally false and frivolous. In addition, he claimed that the vexatious petition was intended to harm his public image, giving the matter a political twist.

The response of the Congress MP from Amethi was awaited since April 6, 2011 when the apex court issued notice to Gandhi and Uttar Pradesh Police on the petition filed by one Kishore Samrite. The case has since witnessed several adjournments on one count or the other with time being sought to file responses.

Gandhi said, I emphatically deny the allegation of rape and detention of the writ petitioners by me and say that both these allegations are false, malicious and baseless and no cognisance could be taken by any responsible person of such allegations made on websites. Since the petitioner relied on reports carried by websites, the affidavit further submitted to the court to take a serious view against the petitioner for alleging illegal detention.

Just how the case has been lingering on was evident on Friday when the apex bench of Justices HL Dattu and CK Prasad had no choice but to adjourn the matter for two weeks as a letter had been filed on behalf of Rahul Gandhi for filing affidavit. Though the affidavit was filed on Wednesday and even served to the petitioner, yet senior advocate PP Rao, appearing for Gandhi, requested for two weeks.

*More than the allegations contained in the petition, the manner in which the case has been dealt with at every stage, beginning from the Allahabad High Court, had left much to doubt. *The Allahabad HC dismissed Samrites petition imposing a whopping cost of Rs 50 lakh after the UP Police produced the missing girl and family in court.

*The Supreme Court stayed this order after it noted how the HC disposed of Samrites petition while dealing with another PIL without giving him a hearing.* What was more bizarre, the HC ordered the cost to be apportioned between the victim (Rs 25 lakh), police team (Rs 5 lakh) and Rahul Gandhi (Rs 20 lakh).

The HC did not stop at imposing cost on the petitioner but went on to direct CBI inquiry against him too. Consequently, the court added CBI as a party in the present proceedings following an application by the

investigating agency. Meanwhile, the UP Police in its response has denied the petitioners charges.

Rahul denies rape charge


----------



## KRAIT

Nothing will happen to him, but atleast he is ensuring that UPA won't be the next government.


----------



## Hello_10

KRAIT said:


> Nothing will happen to him, but atleast he is ensuring that UPA won't be the next government.



my home town is Lucknow and Amethi is just around 60km from there and we heard about this case. many say Rahul didnt really raped her but he allowed his friends to do so and he promised that girl that she may get seat from Congress if she does so. it were mainly his 6-7 friends, two of them were British, but it was also noticed that the girl wasn't ready in beginning and Ruhul's friends were having 'forceful' attitude to make her agree in return of an assembly seat. but the worst thing happened on morning when Rahul ordered his guards to throw that girl out of guest house straight away which angered her very badly. later a film 'Rajniti' was also made stating the similar thing when a girl was frequently raped by Arjun Rampal with promise for a seat...............

and same we heard in Lucknow itself where Rahul tried hard for a girl but one day he tried to run over her but she slapped and kicked him since then. but in fact, his supporters say that it his personal life and he had many in western countries also so we won't interfere in his personal life. but it is also argued that there won't be a minister who wants to run over any woman he finds close to him. otherwise Indian government will have to pay for 5-6 girls around him to keep him always quite otherwise he will try to run over every woman who will visit him. he has many similar cases with other girls in India also which were forcefully covered up. like even in case of that Lucknow's girl, if he might have controlled on himself for few months then she might have married with him also 

and on the top of that, it is said that before running over any girl, he first put a Tika on his head like as below and tell the girl that he is a Brahmin not a foreigner............







the total known story about that Lucknow's girl is as below, who slapped Rahul when he tried to run over her before marriage. but later few armed men frequently visited her family and the whole story didn't came in light, only locals have ideas for what she said locally in Lucknow.......



> LUCKNOW: Saumya A will never forget the surprise 27th birthday gift &#8212; a handshake with India's most eligible bachelor Rahul Gandhi and a photograph of the two to flaunt the chance encounter.
> 
> The MP created a flutter by strolling into a well-known Hazaratganj eatery during the busy lunch hour on Wednesday. The birthday girl made most of the opportunity by sending in her request through his formidable looking bodyguards. "He readily agreed... imagine being wished a happy birthday by 'the' Rahul Gandhi," raved Saumya.
> 
> http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...034_1_birthday-gift-rahul-khanna-rahul-gandhi


----------



## Hello_10

look on the news as below, we dont know what he really wants to do with the girl's family. if she might have got pregnant due to that rape then it will be the worse, we dont know why would her family be kept like this............. i think, his men would let that family go now, if they are still alive.....



> *HC issues notice to Rahul Gandhi for girl's illegal detention*
> 
> LUCKNOW: *The Lucknow Bench of Allahabad High Court today issued notice to AICC general secretary Rahul Gandhi on a petition alleging that a girl and her parents were illegally detained by him since 2007*.
> 
> Justice Shri Narayan Shukla passed the order, seeking Gandhi's reply, on a habeas corpus petition filed by Kishore Samrite, a former Samajwadi Party MLA from Madhya Pradesh, on behalf of Sukanya Devi, her father Balram Singh and mother Sumitra Devi.
> 
> The petition alleged that the petitioners -- Sukanya Devi and her parents -- were in illegal detention of Rahul Gandhi since January 4, 2007.
> 
> It has sought direction to command the Congress leader to produce the girl and her parents before the court and set them at liberty.
> 
> HC issues notice to Rahul Gandhi for girl's illegal detention - Economic Times


----------

